# Ces 2006



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Any of you folks that are attending, you might make your reservations 2 weeks ago. They're filling fast. I predict 150,000+ attendees this year. See ya' at the zoo


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't you mean CES?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I think what might have happened - the Forum, i think, doesn't let one to have several Capital letters in one word in a row (when creating a thread name) 

[EDIT] Actually i should take it back more likely.. cuz looks like it DOES.. (including me also) .. here is one that it lets me have several Caps in a row .. in one word.. in a thread name:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46488 :lol:


----------

